# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Xin hỏi về cục điều tốc máy taro

## ktshung

Các bác cho em hỏi! Em có một máy taro gài hàng nội địa Nhật bị hư nút chỉnh tốc độ, bây giờ nó chỉ chạy ở số 5 là số nhanh nhất, cục điều tốc chỉ còn chức năng như cái công tắc kết nối dây đỏ với dây đen.
Em xin hỏi như sau:
- cục này ở VN có bán không?
- Nếu không có ai sửa được không?
- Nếu không sửa được có thể thay bằng cái gì đề nó chạy ở tầm khoảng số 3 cố định không?
Em cám ơn, cái này em xác định hư nên nếu cần thử nghiệm, cháy cũng không sao ạ

----------


## tinnghianguyen

E nghĩ cái này ở mình không có đâu. Nó giống biến trở điều chỉnh tốc độ. Anh thử chơi con dinmer quạt trần xem. Còn ở sg thì chịu khó đi bãi bình chánh. E thấy nó bị đập wá chừng

----------

ktshung

----------


## CKD

Hi bác!
Khi chiều em đang sửa máy bận tay bận chân nên không tiện nghe điện thoại.

Cái này, có thể bên trong có 1 con Triac (link https://www.electronics-notes.com/ar...is-a-triac.php)
Nếu tiện thì bác mổ xẻ tanh banh ra luôn. Dù gì thì nó cũng đã hỏng. Có mấy việc cần quan tâm & kiểm tra.
1. Cái vòng xoay chỉnh tốc độ là loại biến trở hay dạng công tắc.
2. Soi được hình cái con triac đó để biết kích thước để mà tìm loại tương đương rồi thay vào

Còn nếu nó đúc thành một cục như vậy thì khó lòng mà sửa được nếu không tháo nó ra.

Nếu vẫn muốn điều chỉnh thì giải pháp cuối cùng là độ lại cả cái mạch.
Tham khảo theo thầy google https://www.google.com/search?q=ac+m...w=1366&bih=636

----------

ktshung

----------


## aiemphuong

này chắc máy taro hitachi rồi, ra bãi nhặt xác, cưa kiếm, khoan, taro... y chang nhau

----------

ktshung

----------


## Minhhp1983

> E nghĩ cái này ở mình không có đâu. Nó giống biến trở điều chỉnh tốc độ. Anh thử chơi con dinmer quạt trần xem. Còn ở sg thì chịu khó đi bãi bình chánh. E thấy nó bị đập wá chừng


Hàng của bác giống con này

----------

ktshung

----------

